# ***SW FL heads-up****



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The old quarry off Joel in Lehigh(often called Greenbriar) is being shut-down. There were nine uniformed officers out there Saturday & Sunday in 4wd trucks and on quads warning people. 

The trash problems were bad enough, but they said there have been some rather serious problems out there lately(a "gang war" with several rounds of gun fire exchanged, fights, thefts, and a rape) thus the land owner set his attorney on getting it closed down. Papers were signed last week allowing police to ticket/arrest for tresspassing and to comphenscate(sp?) rides as they see fit. - Plans are in the works to fence in the entire property. 


The officer said that SWFL water management will also be tasking LCSO with upping their patrols of the marked off drainage/canals in the area. 





Good news is the rains have thoroughly flooded much of the area, and there are more than a few areas not marked and not accessible w/o going through 1-2' of water. - Some good mud out there still, we found several holes Saturday evening.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i never been out there anyways but i hate hearing that i hate when ppl trash good riding areas.....actually i hate it when ppl just throw trash out their window driving down the road, i do not do it so therefore dont like seeing it done either


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea sux , dont know for how long though , they did that with 82 few years back , n only lasted 5-6 months b4 everyone was back riddin in there lol ,, but yea sat night was funn def lots of good spots to ride in them run offs


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They've "shut-down" the quarry several times before as well, usually lasts 6-8 months before the patrol money is decided to be "better spent elsewhere". 

I'll be outta town for the next couple weekends, but might get one last ride on the 300 afterwards. After that its grizzly time for me.


----------

